# Is there such thing as a SAFE electric blanket when co-sleeping?



## eurobin (Aug 20, 2006)

DD (27 months) and I co-sleep. She still wears a diaper to bed but at any minute now she'll start overnight potty learning. So I guess my question is two parts:
- is there a safe electric blanket for a bedding situation when there's a decent chance someone might pee the bed?
- more generally, are any electric blankets safe for people in general? What if you just use them to take the chill off your sheets but they are never turned on when you're actually in bed?

I'm not going to be insulted if you tell me to just suck it up and add another quilt. We have the temp set to 58 at night and we do ok once we cuddle up... it's just the getting into a cold bed that's tough! That's why I'm considering an electric blanket in the first place... just to take the icicles off!


----------



## Marsupialmom (Sep 28, 2003)

I would be more incline to run the sheet/s through the dryer then put them on the bed. Or get different type of sheets. Flannel sheets are no wear near as cold as standard sheets.


----------



## milkybean (Mar 19, 2008)

When I stayed at a B&B in Ireland, the owner would put an electric blanket under the comforter when she figured we were getting home, so the sheets were toasty. Then we were expected to turn it off and take the blanket out, before going to bed~

How 'bout something like that?


----------



## vbactivist (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *milkybean* 
When I stayed at a B&B in Ireland, the owner would put an electric blanket under the comforter when she figured we were getting home, so the sheets were toasty. Then we were expected to turn it off and take the blanket out, before going to bed~

How 'bout something like that?

this - or you could put it under your fitted sheet and just unplug it every night before you get into bed. but i alos second the flannel sheets rec - they are never really cold - and we keep our house chilly...


----------



## amandaleigh37 (Jul 13, 2006)

We just stopped co-sleeping, but DS is still in our room with us. We turn on the electric blanket about an hour before bed & then turn it off once we get in. We also just bought a space heater (it's very small, for about $25) and turn that on in our room (with the door closed) about an hour before bed too. Then when we go to bed our room is nice & toasty, then we turn it off.


----------



## wannabe (Jul 4, 2005)

How about a hot water bottle?


----------

